# Puppy importing experience



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for opinions that people have experienced. I will be importing a puppy in a couple of months. I have the option to ship at 8 weeks or wait until 12 weeks when a friend can bring the pup back on their ticket. The savings in transport fees is huge. But, I am worried about those 4 weeks that I don't get to raise the pup myself. This pup will be coming from a farmer, with little exposure to people and no exposure to a crate or home for those extra four weeks that I would have it. It is a well bred dog, so temperament and nerve should shine through if I wait the four weeks, but I just have a hang up about not spending those 4 baby weeks with it.

Any input appreciated,


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Would your friend have opportunity to see the whole litter? I recently imported a puppy from Argentina. I had an idea in mind and the breeder was about to send me what I first requested. Then I had the chance to go myself and seeing all the litter and having the opportunity to evaluate all the pups I changed my mind in 180°. Finally I brought home what I never thought before but by far the closest at was the better for me.


----------



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

The breeder has been here to the USA and judged me and my dog in HGH competition and seminars. He is well aware of the type of dog I look for and can handle. He will do a better job at picking the pup out for me then I could. The friend flying will just be a ticket for the pups to fly over on, the pups will be brought to him at the airport.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

They say either fly them at 7 weeks or wait until the 12 week period. If you fly the pup during his fear period the experience could leave life long trauma. IAM FAR FROM KNOWLEDGABLE but this is what I have read from several sources. Could you talk to the breeder about puting the extra time in on socializing? You could even compensate him with some of your airfare savings.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Pups get shipped at 8 weeks, 10 weeks and 12 weeks all the time....I dont' see any problem...I have heard that many breeders don't want to ship until 10 weeks old....a friend imported a pup from the Netherlands and they would not ship before 10 weeks...I think it is a toss up. I brought Danger over at 8 weeks, and have picked up pups with other people who were older and it really has not make a difference in the long run if the pup is genetically sound Is Herr Scheld picking it out for you?? - if so, I am sure it will be fine waiting - a solid pup is not going to regress!

Lee


----------



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

No, Scheld isn't involved, the breeder is Manfred Voigt. My breeder and herding instructor here is arranging for pups for both of us. Thanks for the info


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> I have heard that many breeders don't want to ship until 10 weeks old....a friend imported a pup from the Netherlands and they would not ship before 10 weeks...


It may depend on an airline. KLM, for instance, doesn't take puppies younger than 10 weeks.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Kristin


I just wanted to say congrats on the new pup!!

I would wait until 12 weeks, I got mine at 12 weeks, but he was in the house with some of his litter-mates & dam.
Will he ship with the litter-mate if you wait till 12 weeks?
That extra time with his litter-mates and dam is very good also.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Congratulations! Who are the parents of the pup? W/d appreciate the pedigree info. Manfred has some dogs related to mine.


----------



## mygsdsni (Aug 14, 2005)

Nero vom Schaeferglueck (sire) He is the sire 
can't find any info

Ben von der Goldenen Herde (sire's sire) http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/39361.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hexe vom Dolderbrunnen - Dam Only can find half of her pedigree
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/505991.html


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

“They say either fly them at 7 weeks or wait until the 12 week period. If you fly the pup during his fear period the experience could leave life long trauma. IAM FAR FROM KNOWLEDGABLE but this is what I have read from several sources.”

We flew our European bred and whelped litter over when they were 9.5 weeks. No issue whatsover. They traveled for 1 day to Frankfurt, flew the next day. We picked them up, drove 40 minutes home and they hit the ground, full of themselves and into EVERYTHING!

If the nerves and temperament is solid, there is no issue.


----------



## RobR (Jan 25, 2008)

Earlier in this post (4th reply) by "mjbo3". They made reference to a "Fear Period" of the pup. Could someone tell me when is this fear period for the pup?? Thanks! 

When we brought our first GSD home at 8 weeks old, she vomitted during the ride home so we bathed upon arriving home. She grew up as a fantastic dog but was terrified of water or anything related like sprinklers. I always wondered if we unintentionally instilled this fear into her when we bathed her the first day as she was probably already dealing with enough stress and trauma of being separated from her mother and siblings. Is that possible??

Rob R


----------

